# 2-3 available for Freeport/Galveston day trip



## ChrisK (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi. If anyone can accommodate 2-3 able guys for this Saturday out of Freeport/Galveston we'd be happy to join and split costs. Looking to go out for king, snapper, etc.

Thanks


----------



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

I am looking for a crew for Saturday 832 287 0802 and Sunday I am fishing tomorrow I will get back with yall as soon as I get in


----------

